# Scared of spiders & shrimp



## Manisha (26 May 2016)

Hi,
Since having a planted tank I have hoped to keep Amano shrimp ... but their legs freak me out & the fact they don't swim away when you put your hand in to do maintenance. What am I going to do? Spiders are awesome but as long as they don't touch me...in the same sort of way!


----------



## Martin in Holland (27 May 2016)

Manisha said:


> What am I going to do?


Good question..... I guess you need a little help to overcome this, mainly it all comes down to staying calm and keep breathing.


----------



## Easternlethal (27 May 2016)

One of my amanos likes to climb up my arm. Even out of the water. I think it's ready to evolve.


----------



## ndrj1 (27 May 2016)

lolololol! I don't think you should keep anything if it scare you! I remember having tree frogs as a teenager which literally frightened the living sh@t out of me...


----------



## Manisha (27 May 2016)

Thanks guys for your kind responses  I felt a bit of a dumb blonde posting this (though am not blonde!) 

Martin, that's exactly what I'd like to be able to do  but it's a knee jerk reaction & I really wouldn't want to throw a little critter across the room 

Eastern - that is so cute! Maybe he was crawling up for a thank you hug?!

Ndrj1 - Haha indeed! I think the flying food with legs would have freaked me out more


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 May 2016)

Hi Manisha, You could always ware long plastic gloves


----------



## rebel (27 May 2016)

Glove time. I have a CRS which eats from my forceps. Not keen on having it on my arm though. My guppies bite me when I put my hand in. Cause they are greedy.


----------



## Nelson (27 May 2016)

I wouldn't worry, they will probably climb out and escape anyway .


----------



## roundasapound (27 May 2016)

OP I don't like any of the fauna touching me. A bamboo shrimp walked over my hand the other day. I cringed. Not a nice feeling. If anything dies in the tank it gets taken out with tweezers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (28 May 2016)

I don't like touching or being touched by shrimp either haha, amano's or bamboos used to freak me out 

Solution is to get red cherries instead, those little guys are too cute to be scary; I could stick my hand in a bucket of them and not be bothered


----------



## Straight Shooter (28 May 2016)

A psychologist might recommend graded exposure therapy, the gradual acclimatisation to something that frightens you. Start with touching it for 1 sec today, try 2 secs tomorrow and so on. Eventually you'll get there.

TBH I can't feel shrimp when they walk over my hand. Maybe my hands aren't very sensitive due to manual work though.


----------



## Manisha (29 May 2016)

Thanks for all the advice! I think you gave me the push I needed...they really are so facinating and useful in the planted tank. I got 3 and drip acclimatised yesterday. Two boys and a girl I think?!
Thank you all again


----------



## Manisha (29 May 2016)

And a 'moult'


----------

